

How to set up Remote Desktop with the Raspberry Pi - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi/how-to-remote-desktop-raspberry-pi/

======
tuananh
what's the differences between setting up remote desktop on Raspberry Pi and
on PC?

~~~
tarabukka
Nothing, the R Pi just has a different host triple and lands you more
pageviews and ad impressions. /cynic

~~~
celticbadboy
Except that there are no ads on that site and this guy has done a lot to help
the RPi community lately.

